# Does anyone know how to make Pillowcase Dolls?



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Does anyone know how to make a pillowcase doll? I would love to make one. I've had a look on the internet but the ones I have seen don't appeal to me - apart from one which is a 'Simplicity' pattern, which does not seem to be available any more - apart from on a site which I haven't heard of before (free) but not sure whether it's trustworthy or not. If anyone can help, I would much appreciate it.

Many thanks.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Type in pillowcase doll pattern on eBay but do not type in simplicity.
I found some nice ones - especially by Dempsey.
Good luck. Mary


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for your quick response. I'll definitely check out ebay.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

When I used to go visit my grandmother as a young girl, there were no toys for me so she and I would make a pillow case doll. This is how we did it- 55 years ago.

Iron the pillowcase.

Take the top corners and tie knots, making sure you leave the actual corner and several inches around it loose under the knot you tie- these become the arms.

Open the pillow case up. Stuff a wad of batting in the top of the pillowcase between the arms. Form the batting into a ball.

Gather the pillowcase around the bottom of the batting. Wrap a rubber band or string around the bottom of the batting so that the ball makes a head.

Sew a piece of lace over the top of the head to form the brim of a bonnet. Tie a piece of ribbon around the neck of the doll to form the bonnet ties and to cover the string or rubber band.

Embroider a face on the doll or draw a face on with permanent markers. You can leave the face blank but I never did

You can sew lace or ric rack around the bottom to dress up the skirt part of the doll.
I have many hours of play with my pillowcase dolls- I need to teach my youngest granddaughter how to do this- I am glad you brought it up!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I found a picture of one on the internet- this is almost exactly how mine used to look except we put faces on them.


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

There is an uncut Simplicity pattern on Etsy for $3.00 right now. Don't know about shipping.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> When I used to go visit my grandmother as a young girl, there were no toys for me so she and I would make a pillow case doll. This is how we did it- 55 years ago.
> 
> Iron the pillowcase.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I'll have a go! :-D


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

mmrmein said:


> There is an uncut Simplicity pattern on Etsy for $3.00 right now. Don't know about shipping.


Thank you - I'll check it out.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

mmrmein said:


> There is an uncut Simplicity pattern on Etsy for $3.00 right now. Don't know about shipping.


I couldn't find it. Perhaps it's gone.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

These are the pillowcase dolls that I have fallen in love with, lol!


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

Simplicity Crafts 9735 Heirloom Doll and Clothes in Two ...


www.bonanza.com  Abby's Attic

Simplicity Crafts 9735 Heirloom Doll and Clothes in two sizes 12 doll and 18 doll Includes patterns for dolls, dresses and hats Pattern has been ...

This one is for $3.00 SH I don't know

I see that is gone too. I'm really batting a thousand.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

mmrmein said:


> Simplicity Crafts 9735 Heirloom Doll and Clothes in Two ...
> 
> www.bonanza.com  Abby's Attic
> 
> ...


I've found the above pattern on ebay at a really good price. I'll have to bid but I'll see how it goes. Thank you very much.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.latter-dayhomeschooling.com/2011/11/pioneer-pillowcase-dolls.html

shows how to make one on that web link above


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you; I've bookmarked this.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

this is just like what I make. I bought a pattern which I can send the name of after I get home tonight. I tend to make the body out of muslin or I have also bought muslin doll bodies and then just use the pillowcase for the dress and hat. I have also done one out of a lace table cloth that had holes that my mom gave me many years ago (she even has a butter stain on her dress!). I have also used material and then done an apron out of an old dresser scarf or something else old that was falling apart at one end.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Kerry Anne said:


> These are the pillowcase dolls that I have fallen in love with, lol!


This is what I was meaning with my post - these are the kind I make

this is just like what I make. I bought a pattern which I can send the name of after I get home tonight. I tend to make the body out of muslin or I have also bought muslin doll bodies and then just use the pillowcase for the dress and hat. I have also done one out of a lace table cloth that had holes that my mom gave me many years ago (she even has a butter stain on her dress!). I have also used material and then done an apron out of an old dresser scarf or something else old that was falling apart at one end.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

in google type pillowcase doll patterns. There are several. Pick the one that has the easiest instructions. Some are harder than others. You can print them. Only takes one piece of paper to print.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

There are kits here you can buy. Perhaps you can deconstruct?

http://www.buycheapr.com/us/result.jsp?ga=us23&q=pillowcase+doll+kits


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

ljsb3 said:


> this is just like what I make. I bought a pattern which I can send the name of after I get home tonight. I tend to make the body out of muslin or I have also bought muslin doll bodies and then just use the pillowcase for the dress and hat. I have also done one out of a lace table cloth that had holes that my mom gave me many years ago (she even has a butter stain on her dress!). I have also used material and then done an apron out of an old dresser scarf or something else old that was falling apart at one end.


I was thinking about doing the same thing with my old lace table cloth. It has rents in it, so I thought it would make a pretty dress for a doll.


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

I have made so many pillow case dolls . My sister made me one an I loved it. So I sent away for the pattern .kit. The I bought the simplicity pattern . Then I started buying embroidery stamped pillowcases and making my own . They only take one pillow case . I even made some dresses in printed fabric. The ones shown are from a kit I have made all 3 of them . I love them . Have one on my bed right now . Hope you can get a pattern mine is a mess I have used it so much.


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Jack Dempsey Kits are the ones I bought . Very nice kits. Only thing when I bought them I only paid Five dollars for the kit. Love the dolls I put lace , Rick rack on the skirts and tops .


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Jack Dempsey kits are the ones shown that you like.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

I had never seen these before, they are so cute! Perfect for little girls not ready for fancy dressed dolls


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I made one like these years ago. I believe it was a kit? If I can find a pattern I'll get back in touch with you.


----------

